# Savage Edge/Axis Review - 243 Winchester - SUB MOA Budget Gun [VIDEO]



## ebbs

[Skip to the bottom if you want the video first








]

FINALLY! Yesterday I got a chance to get my new Savage out and put it through some paces. I was very careful to go through a 10+ round break in period with some cheap over the counter 100 grain Federal just to remove any doubt of accuracy/clean barrel/etc. I know many are more religious about breaking in every barrel for 20-100 rounds but I'm just not that way. With soft shooting and good cleaning I've never had accuracy issues from any rifle I own.

One of my favorite things about this rifle and the way it performs is what I spent on it from beginning to end. The gun, the optics, and mounts cost me approximately $420. For the kind of accuracy you'll see in the video, this is very exciting. The first 3 shots out of my initial 4 shot group printed under 1/2" accuracy at 100 yards. I had to look close to find the third hole as it nearly matched the first I shot. The fourth shot, a flyer, drew the group out a bit but still kept it right around 1" MOA. I used the 1 1/2" camera lens cap as a reference for the group size. The second 4 shot group did not disappoint either all consistently forming a diamond shape well within my 1" group hopes.

Group #1 below. First 3 holes all nearly in 1 and the second slightly right.








Group #2. Proving its consistency wasn't a fluke with the first group.








Not only did it give me more confidence in the gun itself, but it proved the rifle's ability to perform aside from weather conditions and the shooter (me). It was 25 degrees Fahrenheit (just to clear up confusion from our Canadian friends) and windy, blowing about 15-20 mph North to South as you can hear affect the audio of my footage.

Probably above all suspicions I was most worried about the trigger. I hadn't really heard any complaints, but this is my 3rd Savage rifle and the first WITHOUT ACCUtrigger. Our friends at Savage Arms did prove however that they can build an outstanding rifle even without their pet ACCUtrigger installed. I had the boys at Sportsman's Warehouse put their trigger scale on my rifle before I left with it and it broke at an even 5 lbs like most others I've heard. I guess best of all is that it's a simple quality that performs well. The trigger is rock solid. It has no play in it whatsoever with ZERO take up and breaks cleanly against the back wall with a nice squeeze. In my opinion, it's a great hunting trigger.

Here are a few more high points on the rifle:

Durable matte finish/free floated barrel
Trigger breaks clean at 5 lbs, solid wall, no play
Lightweight, low recoil
Smooth and solid bolt throw, lock-in
VERY practical and well placed safety
Scope mounts located same as Savage 110
SUB MOA accuracy!

A few lower points:

Though solid and well built, forend feels cheap
Trigger is not ACCUtrigger
Muzzle jump because of weight
Light play in extracted bolt

All in all, keeping in mind this is a BARGAIN rifle and not a fine collector or piece of art, it's an outstanding value for a great shooter. Any rifle that shoots under 1" groups consistently is worth 2 or 3 times what you'll pay in this setup. Total cost of this setup was:

Savage Edge - $280
Nikon ProStaff - $134
Weaver Rails - $6
Leupold Rings - $0 (had on hand)

Total cost = $420 completely set up


----------



## youngdon

Nice review ebbs, I enjoyed it and thought it was well put together . Between the written pics and video you covered it all very well in plain english. Have you ever considered preaching the values of gun safety for the NRA ?


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Nice review ebbs, I enjoyed it and thought it was well put together . Between the written pics and video you covered it all very well in plain english. Have you ever considered preaching the values of gun safety for the NRA ?


Thanks Don, really appreciate the advice. Yes I've considered it, no I haven't really had the [extra] time outside of my shooting and hunting attempts to get after it. I do think I would thoroughly enjoy it. I'm fortunate to be in a church right now that is really hunting/shooting sports friendly so I think it's something I could get away with. I'd like to do CCW, Hunter's safety, and tactical instruction as those are my 3 favorites, the latter being the newest of the three to me.

I've got a bit of a pet project I'm working on launching this evening. Been on the backburner for about 18 months, so it's time to buckle down and do it. Watch for the announcement.


----------



## hassell

Ebbs- do you have this posted somewhere else? Read everything,watched the video replied with a heart warming speech and posted it ?? Was right after you put it on? OH WELL!! You did a real fine job on the write-up and the video was bang on( the glasses though -- think the pro's wear yellow ) Well Done.


----------



## ebbs

ROFL, never said I was a pro! The bright Colorado sky coupled with the snow covered ground is a bit too much for these lasik repaired eyes. I've got amber lenses for indoor shooting. Thanks for the kudos!


----------



## youngdon

[I've got a bit of a pet project I'm working on launching this evening. Been on the backburner for about 18 months, so it's time to buckle down and do it. Watch for the announcement.]

Please tell me you're not gonna be a rapper. Please.


----------



## ebbs

LOL, you're sick. No man, not that. Gave that one up a while back. Besides, another white rapper took my place


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> [I've got a bit of a pet project I'm working on launching this evening. Been on the backburner for about 18 months, so it's time to buckle down and do it. Watch for the announcement.]
> 
> Please tell me you're not gonna be a rapper. Please.


 Now can you imagine that picture-- ebbs spinning around on his back on the floor like a worm in a hot frying pan to rapper music!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wow I am humbled. We have a movie star on PT. Remember your roots youngman. LOL No good Job Ebbs covered alot of info. Looks like your gun is gonna be a winner. Dont it feel Goooood


----------



## youngdon

Hey MC Hammer was a Rev. perhaps you and he could get together and do that baggy pants dance "can't touch this". LOL


----------



## youngdon

ebbs said:


> LOL, you're sick. No man, not that. Gave that one up a while back. Besides, another white rapper took my place


Thanks ebbs! But I know that's what you're up to.


----------



## bar-d

youngdon said:


> Hey MC Hammer was a Rev. perhaps you and he could get together and do that baggy pants dance "can't touch this". LOL


Can't touch dis.


----------



## youngdon

At least till it hits bankruptcy court !! LOL


----------



## On a call

Why did you choose that load over others ?

I agree...nice gun for the money. When and if you have the time I would like to see long range results.

Nice job on the video.


----------



## mainedogkiller

thanks for the review. i was toying with the thought of getting one of these but was wondering just how good it would really shoot. after seeing this im sold on one. now gonna save up to get one in 243. :m16:


----------



## poe

I have one in 22-250 and I have shot a couple in .223. I was very happy with all. Shooting factory ammo I had no problem getting 3/4 inch groups and with hardly and work and handloads I got my 22-250 down to about a half inch and with more testing I sure I could even trim a little off that. I have never had any mechanical problems with any of these guns either it was just sightem in and go hunting. Even after spending time being bounced around in the truck and tractor just wipe off the dust and it still looks great.


----------



## JLowe69

Very well put together post/review ebbs, like some of the others have said, you really nailed it with this. With both your attention to details about the gun, and your emphasis on safety. I was already a Savage fan so no change there, but I enjoyed the read and the video. Great job, and thanks.


----------

